# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Futbolli dhe sexi i bukur.............

## kolombi

Pas suksesit te nje burri,apo pas nje burri te suksesshem,fshihet gjithmome nje grua.

Por shpesh bota futbollistike e per me teper tifozet dhe gazetaret kane "kryqezuar" gjinine e bukur dhe kritikuar per formen e dobet te yjeve qe kane prane.


Vetem pak dite me pare u ndane perfundimisht.
Rruge te kunderta ne jete per Ronaldon dhe Adriana Cicarelli.........

----------


## kolombi

Kampioni i botes francezi Kristian Karembeu,dhe gruaja e tij e famshmja modele Cheke,Adriana Sklenarikova.

----------


## kolombi

Nje nga arsyet,pse Reklamaxhiu u be i famshem,Victoria..........

----------


## kolombi

Nje nga golat me te bukur te karieres ...........
Raul me bashkshorten e tij

----------


## kolombi

Goxha gusto,keta madrilenet...............

Zoti dhe Zonja Figo.

----------


## kolombi

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhh,Linda,Linda

Super model  Linda Evangelista,per vite me radhe ne krah te tullacit Fabien Barthez.............

----------


## kolombi

Epo kur u be dhe Sander mafishja.................

Alesandro Del Pierro dhe Sonia Amoruzo

----------


## kolombi

E kam zili Trezeguet.............

...........Ne foto me gruan e vet Beatrice

----------


## kolombi

Grate ne stadiume rrine e shikojne............
Burrat ne fushe te lojes ,kembet po coptojne.........

Grate e dy yjeve te kombetares frenge Dugarry dhe Zidane.

----------


## kolombi

Viso kjo per ty...............
Smendoja se ky trimi munt te kish te dashur................lol

Mburoja e portes bavareze Oliver Kahn,me te dashuren e RE thone thashethemet (paska pase dhe te vjeter)

----------


## kolombi

Henrik Larson dhe gruaja e tij Magdalena(Kjo duket si nga anet tona lol)

----------


## kolombi

Ryder,ke degjuar kur thone,tenxherja gjeti kapakun lol

E dashura e sulmuesit te M.United Rooney

----------


## kolombi

Kapiteni Totti dhe bukuroshja Ilary Blasi

----------


## kolombi

Arome gruaje............

Thierry Henry me te dashuren e vet.

----------


## kolombi

Gunners ne fushe dhe jashte saj keta te Arsenalit...........

Ashley Cole,Cheril Tweedy,sapo kane kthyer nga nje gote per nxemje lol............

----------


## kolombi

Llafet ,thone se Michael Owen,i ka bere zbor te dashures se vet.............
Nese s'besoni shifeni ne foto Luise Bonsall me hap rreshtor.........lol

----------


## kolombi

Fama,talenti,paraja...........rruga qe te con ne krahet e engjejve.............

Tomas Rosicky dhe Jana Kucurova

----------


## inter_forever

Magdalena Graaf (  majtas)   gruaja  e   Hedman ,  ish-portier  i  Ancones... Mezi   gjeta  nje  foto  veshur...

----------


## inter_forever

Martina   Colombari ,  gruaja  e   Billy   Costacurta ...
Dhe  kjo  i  ka  vdek  4-5  kalendare   ...ke  qef  ta  shofesh...

----------


## inter_forever

Kristin  Pazik ,  gruaja  e  Shevcenkos ,  ne  kohet  e  shkelqimit  ...

----------

